# Detailer Needed In Cork Area



## Donster (Feb 10, 2009)

Can anyone recommend pro detailer in Cork area not usual samw old same old.. New black audi in need of correction to paint work. PLEASE HELP WILLING TO TRAVEL.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

O.B. Valeting on the Tramore rd , I have seen a few cars done there top class job 

or


----------

